# K4 LASER for treating injuries.



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2014)

I have to say I am blown away with this technology. 
I have a very up to date in technology chiropractor at a sports medical clinic I go to. 
The other day she treated me with this Laser. At first thought I was like what kind of gimmick is this but ok. 
I could not comprehend how laser light could penetrate deep enough into the skin for that matter and have any healing benefit. But after some research I understood it and it makes sense. I thought it was a gimmick and the only reason I researched it after was because amazingly I had quite a bit of relief. 
I guess I've develope some arthritis in my index finger. Both joints hurt when I made a fist and wwhere swollen. First treatment the next day total relief in the first knuckle. Today another treatment and I'm pain free and inflammation is down. 
Reading up this Laser can treat all kinds of injuries such as shoulder injuries which many of us get and say it could prevent surgery. Arthritis tendon and muscle pulls. I recommend anyone to try this K4 laser. There are lever 3 Lasers that are not as effective. It's possible DF can shed some further light on this since he is a chiropractor himself. 
But I wanted to share this with every one since we all encounter injuries in what we do and it does excell the healing process greatly which means we get back into the game sooner.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2014)

Can a mod please change the title to K4 LASER FOR TREATING INJURIES. the K4 has significant benefits over the K3


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 16, 2014)

My chiro has one. I thought it was a crock too, but I'm becoming a believer.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My chiro has one. I thought it was a crock too, but I'm becoming a believer.



Ask him which one he has class 3 or class 4. 
There are 3a 3b and 4.......3b and 4 are the more effective ones. You can Google it.  I've had a ton of trauma in my life with many surgeries. So I am not easily impressed. But I highly recommend giving this a try.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2014)

That sounds pretty amazing. My Missus has back problems (bulging discs) - wonder if this would help?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> That sounds pretty amazing. My Missus has back problems (bulging discs) - wonder if this would help?


I heard it's used to treat that as well. Its important that they use the higher intensity one though either the 3b or 4. But why not try it it's painless.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

How does it work jax? What does it do to heal a torn muscle? Sounds interesting.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> How does it work jax? What does it do to heal a torn muscle? Sounds interesting.



It's too long to explain. Just Google K4 laser. And LLLT LASER. It will explain how it works and what it can be used for. but it can accelerate the healing process dramatically.


----------

